# little help please with SA citizen life partner visa



## Giedre (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello,

I have moved to SA 2 years ago and I got SA Citizen life partner visa for 3 years with work endorsement as I had a job offer as well. 

I've got a new job offer and as I understand I need to change the sticker in my passport that would state that I can work for this new company. Oh and I've got married last month as well.

My question is, what should I do? 

Do I just go to Bellville and take them a letter from a new employer (that they told me 2 years ago, when I asked them - what if I get a new job? And they said that I just bring in a new employers letter and that is it)

Or do I apply for a spousal visa with work endorsement with this new job offer seeing as I'm married now?? But that would probably mean that I need all the paper work and police clearance and all the other stuff? :confused2:

And I don't want to change my documents just yet (I actually can't because we don't have an embassy here in SA and if I want to change my passport I need to go in for finger prints... but I'm not planning going back home to LT this year, so I can basically forget about a new passport), so can I still apply for a spousal visa even if my documents are old with my maiden surname? :confused2:

Thank you for any help, as you see I'm confused.com


----------



## niknik88 (May 20, 2012)

Hi, I'm having a similar problem with changing the employer on my sticker. I contacted the help desk at Home affairs and they said I just needed a copy of the new contract but when I went in to submit it I was told I need copies of a lot of the forms from the original application


----------



## AlMassino (Apr 30, 2012)

There is a clause on section 11(6) about applying for Permanent Residence 3 months after being issued the 11(6) permit which i think people refer to as spousal permit with work endorsement. So when you got it 2 years ago you should have applied for the PR. why not look at applying for PR now instead of another 11(6)?!


----------

